# Look Mom That Ones Got Ears and Everything!!!!



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well it's been hard for my son since I sold the Nigerians - every time he sees a goat that's not a munchie he says "Look Mom, that's one's got ears and everything, yeah I like that one!!!" 
Soo... I broke down and Sept 5th when I went to get my new buckling I let him get an eared goat - she shares the same birthday as my son which made it cool...she's a year old and I was quite impressed with her udder - quite the milker for a FF with a smoothly blended fore udder, nice teat placement, nice MSL, teat size and real nice attachments. But quite the talker - sounds like a dying cow. LOL

So I personally was super excited about my new buckling - I need to get a new picture - he's such a pistol - thinks he's ready to breed every thing that walks - tries to compete with Volt which is funny enough since Volt is my 3 y/o buck who towers over him. Here's his pedigree:
S: *B Glen Mythos Vidfraegr
SS: CH *B Glen Mythos Helm's Deep
(SGCH +*B Glen Mythos Stormbringer x Glen Mythos Medusa 2*M)
SD: SGCH Glen Mythos Valhalla 14*M
SGCH +*B Glen Mythos Stormbringer x SGCH Hailey's Star Persephone 13*M)
D: Shady Lawn My Spice
DS: *B One Oak Hill Tweed Mysaka
(GCH ++*B One Oak Hill MAC Tumbleweed x One Oak Hill Harlequin Marin1*M )
DD: Shady Lawn T. Sweet Cherry 1*M
(++B One Oak Hill Tumbleweed Talon x J-Haven's AP Hot 'N' Spicey) 
and an older picture - 









And for the eared one - here's her pedigree - I'm not real familiar with any of these lines - if it's not Munchie or Nigerian, it's foreign, LMAO.

S: Caprea Farmstead Jack Sparrow
SS: CAPREA FARMSTEAD PIECES OF 8 
(SGCH ++*B Kismet Ryde The 8 Spot x SHEPHERD'S-CROOK MAGPIE MCCAY)
SD: Caprea Farmstead De Evasive 
(FOXWOOD DREAMWEAVER x SHEPHERD'S-CROOK STYLYST EVE) 
D: Hoosier Kids Daffodil Frills 
DS : DUAL COOL GATSBY
(WOLF'S PRIDE MACHO CANDY MAN x KARMA FARMS WITH ALL INTENT)
DD: ENSTROM'S FUDGE BROWNIE
(LITTLE-BIC'S KNIGHT KISS x ENSTROM'S ZELDIA'S ZENA) 









Anyhow - even though I haven't posted much - I still read all the time. I got a promotion at work and have been a bit too busy preparing for last cutting and winter and doing fencing and adding new sheds and then my baby (the 2 legged three year old with Energizers that never need charging).

But I've just about lined out my breeding schedule - super excited about the line-up. I'm most likely only going to breed 4 girls this fall and breed the other 4 in the spring. Going back and forth on the girls born this year as to whether or not I'm keeping all 4 of them or just two...

Hope everyone is doing well -


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very purty!! She's looks just like my nubian buckling...


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol I saw him before - it's a good thing you don't live nearby or that'd be a WEE BIT tooooo tempting...LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sweet .~! :thumbup:


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Your new nubian doe is gorgeous! Saying she sounds like a dying cow made me laugh, since that's a pretty apt description of their unique sound.  Your buck is lovely too. Congrats on your additions!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm with your son, I like goats with ears!  I love the Nubian... I'm looking to add one to my little herd next.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks as though you made excellent choices in adding to your herd....I'm with your son though....I like to "see" ears on goaties


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

the ears have it........................................LOL


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL - I just can't get used to those ears. I'd like to see more width on the doe - but given she's a yearling - we'll have to wait and see how she matures. She milks like crazy and she's starting to fill out more as I dry her off...

The buck is great, he was out with the other little buck a few nights ago and got in with the girls - he got stomped...every time he'd get knocked back or pushed down - he'd come up blubbering and flapping - I finally got him out of the pen, dragging him away slobbering and fussing... he's so sure he's ready...we'll see how he does come spring .


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am not much at judging goats yet, but that is one fancy looking doe imo,. What a darling!! nice ears too


----------

